# cracks in acrylic tank



## Pseuro (Aug 23, 2004)

Hey guys

My tank has been set up for a year and a half now and i'm noticing some cracks in the rounded corners (the tank is acrylic) i've read that this is not a good thing...

They are parallel scratches/cracks that arent on the exterior. theres approximately 3 on the left side and 2 on the right.

I started noticing them about half a year ago. I'm going to be moving in a month or so, planning to redo the tank however these corners are kind of worrying..

any advice/suggestions/thoughts?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## harsh (Jan 22, 2006)

I'm not an expert on this but as far as i think those develop due to unbalanced strains, to avoid further cracks avoid straining the tank i.e. do not let it lie sideways. try to keep it upright on its base and also while moving it avoid bending any part as that will increase the cracks.
as for the already formed cracks i suggest applying a suitable layer of silicone rubber it will not look good but will prevent leaks.
by the way what size is the tank?

-Harsh


----------



## Pseuro (Aug 23, 2004)

it's a 33 gallon 48 x 12 x 12

i do see how the front is slanted and i think that must be the reason for the strain.

Do you think it'll be safe for me to use the tank if i can get it leveled?


----------



## harsh (Jan 22, 2006)

the front is built that way or it is slanted due to some external strain(is some decorative mass against it)? if it's designed that way nothing can be done except siliconing the cracks and if it's due to some external reason just remove the load. 
what exactly do you mean by getting it levelled? is the base not level? 
that would be a totally different problem.


----------

